# NEW 24' CAT DADDY HAYNIE



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

FIRST LOOK AT THE NEW HAYNIE CAT


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks Great. Keep the pics coming as you progress. We have been patiently waiting.


----------



## haynie cat 21 (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks good, Chris. I wish my name was on the list. maybe later, still enjoying the 21.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

That's a lot of sweet boat right there.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

What are the official measurements on that bad boy?


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

24 ft 10inch long 8ft 10" beam should have the motor on by thursday will post specs then


mardigrastopsntails said:


> What are the official measurements on that bad boy?


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Dang that thing has lots of deck...is that the same trailer used on an HO?


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

chris coulter said:


> 24 ft 10inch long 8ft 10" beam should have the motor on by thursday will post specs then


what mercury motor is going on the first one? when are we going to get some post of mph? any pics of the deck? looks good cant wait to see a finished one

thanks


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Chris, what's up with the console?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Dang the Lexington ain't got nuttin on that beast. That thing is huge


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

*trailer and console*

No thats not the same trailer as the H O this one has 6 1/2 eye beam i did not under do the trailer and for the console it is getting a raised alluminum riser with console on top this one is Jay Ray Watkins and the rear deck has a 3ft storage by 8ft wide you can store your troll motor and up to 8 rods <lockable> i took 3 more deposits tonight this thing is big and wide and should be fast and smooth we shall find out soon im headed to lousiana tonight i will be back to run friday so i will post report soon.


trouthammer said:


> Dang that thing has lots of deck...is that the same trailer used on an HO?


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

That thing makes me want that new boat payment.... that I swore I would never have again!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice...


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

chris coulter said:


> No thats not the same trailer as the H O this one has 6 1/2 eye beam i did not under do the trailer and for the console it is getting a raised alluminum riser with console on top this one is Jay Ray Watkins and the rear deck has a 3ft storage by 8ft wide you can store your troll motor and up to 8 rods <lockable> i took 3 more deposits tonight this thing is big and wide and should be fast and smooth we shall find out soon im headed to lousiana tonight i will be back to run friday so i will post report soon.


it's friday were is that report/more pics?.........lol 
just kidding chris i know your a busy man


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

*63mph*

Chris......kyle said u hit 63 in the cat 2day.how wuz it?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

They have a video of it running I saw when I stopped by the shop earlier today, completely insane seeing that big *** boat running like that!!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

_Nice,look's like it is coming along well.
:cheers:
_


----------



## Kastaway (Apr 17, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

The cat is the best boat that we have built it is fast and it is extra smooth we ran it across corpus bay in 3 ft chop and i had a mountain dew can on the console and it never moved and we were running 58mph speed came in above what we expected with a 250 optimax 22 pitch bravo we got 63mph but i was banging the rev limiter i am going to run monday with a 24 bravo should be able to get 65 out of her and ou got to under stand this boat is 24'10" long and 8'10" wide.We got what we were after now it is time to take orders and one warning dont take a demo because you will buy one this is the best boat i have ever been in and yall know me i have been in all of them.Look at he vedio it is short but it will do till i have time to get on the water and play and draft came in at 8" the video is on web site www.hayniebayboats.com


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Watching the vid of the test run you can see that the design is exactly what y'all were shooting for. That thing sits so much on top of the water it's SICK. Getting up, sitting still, or just cruisin, that rig is sitting shallow and sweet.

AWESOME Chris!


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I watched the video and needed a dramamine!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

wow now that is nice


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dang, I think the cameraman was all jacked up on Mountain Dew! I got dizzy trying to watch that thing.

Bot looks like it is going to be really sweet, look forward to seeing the finished product soon!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

That boat is one sweet machine. When can we ALL get a new one? Hope to see the final product soon.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

there in production now we have built 3 so far need to get to a dealer and place an order im telling you i have not been this excited about a boat since the H O came out it is going to change things in the boating industry


MikeS2942 said:


> That boat is one sweet machine. When can we ALL get a new one? Hope to see the final product soon.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Rumor has it #2 is in the shop being rigged with a sweet short tower set up and a 250 Pro XS!!!!

How bout some updated boat ****?????

Also hear there is locking rod locker and room to securely store a trolling motor?????


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I believe that's still the first one. The console and opti were put on the one in video just so Chris could run it while in town. Its Jay Ray's and will have a aluminum riser mounted console kind of the way their Illusion was set up. I could be wrong though as Chris did say they had 3 out of the mold. 

Mike


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

No, different boat #2 is Capt Kyle Burges boat and I am bugging / harassing him to take some pictures to post. He delivered the tower on Tuesday and I think they are rigging it this week. Cant wait to see the finished product w/ the tower on it.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Cool. I'll be down all next week and will check it out. A 60mph tower boat is 2cool.

Mike


----------



## CMC (Feb 11, 2008)

Jay Ray's boat will be back to Chris's on Saturday. We are finishing up the riser, burn bar, and seat frames right now. If anybody in Houston wants to see the hull, it will be at the shop til tomorrow night.
Glenn


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*SNEEK PEEK OF KYLE BURGES'S BOAT*

NOT THE BEST PICTURES, BUT SOMETHING TO LOOK AT


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

That big black boat would sure look good behind my big black diesel!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Now we need one with a short tower and a 300xs


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

sweet boats. I know Kyle is ready for his.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

*IT'S ON THE WAY*

It's on the way but the tower is not shorter should be in the next texas redfish series in lousiana it will be the fastest tower boat period.


younggun55 said:


> Now we need one with a short tower and a 300xs


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Dang that rear deck is almost the size of a small scooter..


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe I missed the post, but have one of these boats (fully rigged) been in the water yet? If so, what were the results? i.e. draft, hole shot depth, top speed, etc. I've seen a lot of names with ones on order, but missed out on the test results.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Kyle pretty much finished break in period on his motor yesterday late but has not opened her up yet. I will wait and let him post his pictures and results, they are pretty impressive so far from what he has shared.


----------



## Capt. Kyle Burges (Jun 4, 2008)

*Finished Product...*

Here are a few pics of the finished product. I have finished up the break in on the engine and spent about a week in the boat... It is awesome, fast, smooth, and shallow! Oh yah and big!!


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

FREAKIN' SWEET!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Sick!


----------



## JeremyAlex (Mar 22, 2010)

I saw one of these hanie's on the water the other day. It was nice looking. It had the new 225 yamaha 4-stroke, all black aluminum tower. The boat had to be doing over 60mph. Hanie's are nice boats. nice ride.


----------



## unclefes (Jul 13, 2006)

dang jeremy alex that is some funny stuff !! didnt i see your name in a ***** movie one time ??


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Durtjunkee said:


> Sick!


In the words of Jesse James "it's so sick, it's sickening"! Awesome rig, I think I'm going in the mold next and can't wait! Sweet.


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

That boat is a new Majek Illusion with one of the new 250 SHO Yamaha's. Pretty slick looking ride and I heard it was running around 60 to 61mph.

Mike



JeremyAlex said:


> I saw one of these hanie's on the water the other day. It was nice looking. It had the new 225 yamaha 4-stroke, all black aluminum tower. The boat had to be doing over 60mph. Hanie's are nice boats. nice ride.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

Any more pics of finished boats? Have any been built with a raised console? (Not a tower but a 15" riser) how much are they going for with a 250 pro xs or a 250xs?????


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Haynie Cat*

Still waiting for some numbers??? Top end speed, shallow water hole shot, minimum speed on plane, etc....?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

The boat is really nice! Its not a pad boat but it won't beat you up at WOT. This boat will def run as shallow as you will need to go (for most of you guys.) Hole shot is pretty skinny for a 25ft boat. Minimum speed on plane is SSLLLOOOWWWW! 
I know I didn't give numbers, we'll wait on Chris or Kyle to get some numbers out after playing with some props. There is only 1 boat on the water, so they are having to play with different things to figure out how to run this boat best! 
I can tell you that this boat is SMOOTH is some nasty chop!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Numbers, we all cry for numbers!!!!


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Check out the new video on hayniebayboats.com you will not get sea sick this time we have 1 more video coming this week Jay and Jay Ray are doing a shoot on the water weds with my web producer as far as #'s draft 8-9inchs loaded with a 250 xs, boat stay's on plane @12mph top end speed on jay rays loaded 58mph unloaded 62 mph 1/2 tank of fuel.My personal boat has not been built yet but it will be a sit down mdl and should be able to get 70 out of it but it will not have all the extra weight of the boats that we have already built all i can say is it is one of the best riding boats i have been in and every demo i have done the guy stroked a check.We now have several to demo so all of you guys that have been on my tail to get it built lets set up a demo


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

We will be trying to get time to take a ride Chris. I will try and time it when you aint too busy..lol


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Once you get yours done Chris I am going to have to come take a ride with the sit down console and lighter setup....You should step up and slap a 350 verado on the back haha!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Don't think its not been thought about.

Mike



younggun55 said:


> Once you get yours done Chris I am going to have to come take a ride with the sit down console and lighter setup....You should step up and slap a 350 verado on the back haha!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Dang KB, now I gotta get something faster..... Nice job Chris, definitely opened my eyes from focusing on Tran.....


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

chris
got any fiqures on the weight of the hull? and weight of a fully rigged boat with motor? or boat,motor,trailer?????? just wondering for towing thanks


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Saw the new video and that is one sweet rig.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Hull weighs 1800lbs. 

Mike


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

artofficial said:


> Saw the new video and that is one sweet rig.


X's 2. Cant wait to get mine!

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Mercury Outboards, Haynie Boats, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts, Custom Marine Concepts


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't really think you're gettin one. you're gonna get some beat up old john boat and paint haynie on the side and then slap a performance shade on it so you can sit in the boat and drink beer!

Oh...wait....if you do that, can i go? :biggrin: :brew2:



Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> X's 2. Cant wait to get mine!
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> I don't really think you're gettin one. you're gonna get some beat up old john boat and paint haynie on the side and then slap a performance shade on it so you can sit in the boat and drink beer!
> 
> Oh...wait....if you do that, can i go? :biggrin: :brew2:


Oh man ,,,you caught me. How did you know I was going to do that? :rotfl: lol

When it gets here I will give you a call and maybe we will take her out and do some fishing. :cheers:

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Mercury Outboards, Haynie Boats, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts, Custom Marine Concepts


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

YOU SAY WHEN BRO!

what color you gettin? Blue?



Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Oh man ,,,you caught me. How did you know I was going to do that? :rotfl: lol
> 
> When it gets here I will give you a call and maybe we will take her out and do some fishing. :cheers:
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> YOU SAY WHEN BRO!
> 
> what color you gettin? Blue?


Dark Blue on the side and light Grey underside and console. Will have a raised fiberglass riser also.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Mercury Outboards, Haynie Boats, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts, Custom Marine Concepts


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Right On!
Make sure they put lots of webbing on the deck. That stuff looks sweet. And to make it interesting, pick another color and mix it in with the dark blue. Like red, or lime green. That really sets it off!


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Dark Blue on the side and light Grey underside and console. Will have a raised fiberglass riser also.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


Still cant believe you didnt go with camo, gah *** man! LMAO Im ready for it to get here too! Your gonna be a bad influence and intice me to sell mine and get one! LMAO


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Chris posted a second video of the Cat today. Travis wrote a check for one after the demo with Jay Ray that day. Congratulations buddy. 

Mike


----------



## JeremyAlex (Mar 22, 2010)

I see this boat already for sale? Its a month old, what could be wrong with it? The motor has warranty along with everything else, so it's not like there is a problem with the motor or rigging? You cant say its not big enough or enough storage? 

Just wondering.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

JeremyAlex said:


> I see this boat already for sale? Its a month old, what could be wrong with it? The motor has warranty along with everything else, so it's not like there is a problem with the motor or rigging? You cant say its not big enough or enough storage?
> 
> Just wondering.


I saw it for sale in the classifieds too. Very curious to know why it would be for sale so soon, especially after all of the custom mods??


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Dark Blue on the side and light Grey underside and console. Will have a raised fiberglass riser also.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


You sold your Mosca for a Haynie?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> You sold your Mosca for a Haynie?


no.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Ball park figure as rigged.....50k??


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Dustin didnt sell his Mosca... The dredge pipe down in Matty took care of the Mosca not so good

Thomas


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Texxan1 said:


> Dustin didnt sell his Mosca... The dredge pipe down in Matty took care of the Mosca not so good
> 
> Thomas


Oh wow,total it?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Dustin can answer that better, but i believe it ruptured the bottom , split the transom and screwed the stringers up.. So basically it was not fixable from what he said to me .


----------



## JeremyAlex (Mar 22, 2010)

Wish I could get a new boat every month. Ive never even heard of a guide program like that. No one knows anything??


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I wish I could afford a Haynie like his.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

People are interested in why he is selling a month old boat. Someone is bound to know.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

He put on the ad that it's the best redfish and guide boat ever. Can't be the boat itself.


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Cool Hand said:


> You sold your Mosca for a Haynie?


 As Texxan1 said, the Mosca was totaled out due to hitting the dredge pipe that was just under the water. But if I still had it, I would more than likely have sold it to get the Haynie after working with Chris's Marine and seeing what kind of service and products they offer.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Mercury Outboards, Haynie Boats, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts, Custom Marine Concepts


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

Can you hear the crickets chirping... No one knows why the Cat Daddy is for sale after one month of use?


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

*New cat*

Ok just got off the phone with Capt Kyle and got the reasons he is selling his cat so soon first reason he gave me is he put to much money into the boat and second he dont like the tower he wants to put a console in it like Jay Rays and if we do that he is probably going to keep it.It is a big boat to try to burn out of he did take a demo friday for us and the guy he took was blown away by the ride and the shallow water capability,there is nothing wrong with the boat just call him he will tell you and he will also demo the boat for you,by the way there are alot of boats on the market that are as new are newer than this one for sale.Hope this helps with the crickets lol


o_brother said:


> Can you hear the crickets chirping... No one knows why the Cat Daddy is for sale after one month of use?


----------



## JeremyAlex (Mar 22, 2010)

"It is a big boat to try to burn out of" 

Not really sure i understand the difference in this statement and what is normal for any other burning/shallow water fishing boat. Does it not run shallow? does it not draft shallow?


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes it runs shallow and it drafts shallow. If anyone intersted in one wants a demo to find out what they do. Call Jay ray Watkins


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Very well said!


HIGHANDDRY said:


> Yes it runs shallow and it drafts shallow. If anyone intersted in one wants a demo to find out what they do. Call Jay ray Watkins


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Everybody has the best boat,the fastest,shallowest,driest,smoothest,best holeshot,best customer service...lol.Somebody needs to come up with a new gimmick,like'i got the most free beer when i bought this boat' or 'knock ten years off your age with every purchase of a .....boat'.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Cool Hand said:


> Everybody has the best boat,the fastest,shallowest,driest,smoothest,best holeshot,best customer service...lol.Somebody needs to come up with a new gimmick,like'i got the most free beer when i bought this boat' or 'knock ten years off your age with every purchase of a .....boat'.


That aint gonna work for me. Ill buy my own beer if I can have a shallow runnnin boat that goes 70+ and slides through 3-4 swell like buttah.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

hey chris what kind of numbers is jay ray seeing and how much water does it need to get on pane. i seen acouple of them at babes on the bay and i am verry impressed with the rig


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

*Numbers*

Jay Ray is getting mid 50's and can get the boat up in 10" in soft bottom and 12" on hard bottom the best thing he likes about it you don't get beat up in the rough stuff he is doing most of my demo's so let me know and we can set a demo for you Thanks


fjperales said:


> hey chris what kind of numbers is jay ray seeing and how much water does it need to get on pane. i seen acouple of them at babes on the bay and i am verry impressed with the rig


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

We launched next to Jay Ray last Saturday. I was admiring that rig. He was he is still surprised after running it for a few weeks at how well it does.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Chris

What is the draft at rest?

What are the options gas tank wise?


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

chris coulter said:


> Ok just got off the phone with Capt Kyle and got the reasons he is selling his cat so soon first reason he gave me is he put to much money into the boat and second he dont like the tower he wants to put a console in it like Jay Rays and if we do that he is probably going to keep it. Hope this helps with the crickets lol


OK, now the crickets are scratching their heads. LOL Why didn't he come to you about the tower before he put it up for sale? And for having too much money in it already, don't you loose something like 10% the first year a boat is titled and registered in someones name? Ouch....


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

You got to remember its a Haynie i don't recall anyone that has sold a 1 year old are less Haynie lost any money atleast the ones we have resold!


o_brother said:


> OK, now the crickets are scratching their heads. LOL Why didn't he come to you about the tower before he put it up for sale? And for having too much money in it already, don't you loose something like 10% the first year a boat is titled and registered in someones name? Ouch....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

chris coulter said:


> You got to remember its a Haynie i don't recall anyone that has sold a 1 year old are less Haynie lost any money atleast the ones we have resold!


So you are saying that I can buy a boat from you, use it for 11 months and sell it for what I paid new?


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> That boat is a new Majek Illusion with one of the new 250 SHO Yamaha's. Pretty slick looking ride and I heard it was running around 60 to 61mph.
> 
> Mike


Yes, the black tower boat is an Illusion. No, it doesn't have a 250 SHO, it has a 225 SHO. Majek won't raise max HP to 250 HP. Yes, Clark is seeing around 60 mph out of the Majek ILLUSION! He said high 50's day to day, and has touched 60. The ride totally changes in the Illusion once you get it over 50 mph. Really smooths out. 9" Draft & hole shot.

There's the info for what it's worth.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Stunning Gato de Vente Quatro*

2010 24 Haynie Cat
2010 Mercury 225 Pro XS
No trim tabs
Bravo 1
3rd hole motor mount

I put mine on the water for break in today and I must say that I'm stunned and somewhat intimidated by the boat. My numbers are irrelevant, Bravo 1 22 Pitch isn't the prop, as near as I can tell. With a 225 Pro XS, motor mounted in third hole on jack plate (two holes from top), I could only turn 5200 and I was very unfamiliar and uncomfortable with the speed and I was running a full tank of gas. GPS handheld crapped out at 38.9 knots and 4400 rpm's. At 5200 rpms there were parts of me sucking seat covers and double checking the kill switch attachment. I got the Garmin 540 installed today, with my set up, the numbers are probably irrelevant.

This is not an entry level boat, let me be clear. In talking with a guru on these boats, Rev 4 around 19 might be the answer for the load out and trimming needed. The Rev 4 has a longer barrel and more rake (for bow rise). The Bravo 1 is giving bow rise with the jack plate down. As the plate comes up, the nose is going down. This seems due to the low rake of the Bravo 1 and short barrel.

While I do not possess the experience to immediately master this boats characteristics at this time, I was simply stunned by the ride and handling characteristics when I figured a few things out. For now, this boat goes where it wants to go, not where you think you should go. Example, quartering a 30 plus knot South wind around Swan Point bend is not where this boat wants to go. 180 head on is where she is comfortable and that's where she wants to go.....and that's where we went at 4500 plus.

At 45, I'm an old fishing guide and this boat just put another decade on my career. Where I took her today, you would never find me in anything less than an H2O. Having fished an H20 in a tournament in similar conditions during Tails & Tunes pre-fish on Friday, I can see where the comparisons to the H20 are coming from. I told a friend that she dominated the conditions and crushed them. It's simply a stunning performer. At this time, I humbly believe I have about 60% of what I need to know on the operations side.

Even with the wrong prop, hole shot is strong and flat. We are flooded so finding shallow jump up water is tough at present. She popped out near Charlies in Shoalwater and Dewberry North of the Lagoon with no problems.

Mercury Marine

Everyone told me about the fuel performance on these motors. Today's route took me to the Y up the VBC past the 35 bridge; doubled back down to Mission Bay and bounced out into the churning froth for more rough water experience and made a loop; took it back to the ramp in Seadrift; departed shortly thereafter South head on into solid 3's in Swan Point and down the ICW, ran Welder's Flats and cut around the spoil at ICW and took the back road into Shoalwater where I burned the lower half of the bay at WOT in a loop and doubled back to the Army Cut and shot up the ditch to visit the folks at Boathouse Bait. Left BHB and took it back to the ramp via the ICW to Searift. I cranked on it pretty good most of the time and consumed 27.6 gallons and a half a tank of oil (double oiling).

I was speechless.

Regards,

Capt. Kris Kelley


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Your boat looks awesome Capt. Let us know some holeshot and running depth numbers as soon as you can!!!!


----------



## JeremyAlex (Mar 22, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> So you are saying that I can buy a boat from you, use it for 11 months and sell it for what I paid new?


Thats right!!! the perfect boat, it does not depreciate. You obviously cant always belive what you read on these boards. people lie about everything, top speeds, rough water, shallow water, etc. Not sure if its becuase it has to do with fishing, makes it alright to exagerate the truth by a mile, or what.

If you buy a hanie, like the boat or not, you have to get on 2cool and say great things about it and post pictures.

Obviosly Someone doesnt like their brand spanking new boat. period.

If that black illusion does 60, then its obviously the fastest tower boat, probably fastest shallow running boat as well. With a 225??? that sounds hard to believe as well.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats wrong with that i thought that was what 2 cool was for i guess you think 2 cool is for putting people down period!


JeremyAlex said:


> Thats right!!! the perfect boat, it does not depreciate. You obviously cant always belive what you read on these boards. people lie about everything, top speeds, rough water, shallow water, etc. Not sure if its becuase it has to do with fishing, makes it alright to exagerate the truth by a mile, or what.
> 
> If you buy a hanie, like the boat or not, you have to get on 2cool and say great things about it and post pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

chris coulter said:


> Whats wrong with that i thought that was what 2 cool was for i guess you think 2 cool is for putting people down period!


Capt, I have been on the water all of my 55 years, and, have had boats all of my life. Every boat I have had was strong in some areas but lacked something in another area, that is just what boats are all about. Some held their value better than others.
I have however never seen a boat that would sell for cost new (including taxes and prep fee's) after you have used it for a season, which is what you said would be the case with a Haynie. That is why I asked you that, and you didn't answer me.

If you will guarantee that will be the case, I will be at your dealership Monday morning and buy a 24 from you totally rigged. Will you make that guarantee? From what I have seen, they lose 10-20% of their value the minute you drive them out of the dealership.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

bigfishtx said:


> Capt, I have been on the water all of my 55 years, and, have had boats all of my life. Every boat I have had was strong in some areas but lacked something in another area, that is just what boats are all about. Some held their value better than others.
> I have however never seen a boat that would sell for cost new (including taxes and prep fee's) after you have used it for a season, which is what you said would be the case with a Haynie. That is why I asked you that, and you didn't answer me.
> 
> If you will guarantee that will be the case, I will be at your dealership Monday morning and buy a 24 from you totally rigged. Will you make that guarantee? From what I have seen, they lose 10-20% of their value the minute you drive them out of the dealership.


There are a few boats on the water that have such a high demand that you can buy the boat use it for a season and sell it for nearly what you piad for it. We sell hurricane deck boats and a few of those boats can be bought at a good price when rebates are out and sold for nearly the same price an individual paid for it a season earlier. It is all about demand. Chris' boats have a lot of demand. Not all boats lose a 10- 20% value the minute you drive it off the lot. It is all about what kind of deal you get and what options you have on the boat. I do not doubt Chris can a sell a season old boat and get nearly what the customer paid initially for the standard hull. A lot of upgrades add value to a boat and you may not get a return on the upgrades but you can compete price for price with a year newer boat with out upgrades.


----------



## JeremyAlex (Mar 22, 2010)

I will take 3 of each kind of boat you make. put me down for 12 boats.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> Capt, I have been on the water all of my 55 years, and, have had boats all of my life. Every boat I have had was strong in some areas but lacked something in another area, that is just what boats are all about. Some held their value better than others.
> I have however never seen a boat that would sell for cost new (including taxes and prep fee's) after you have used it for a season, which is what you said would be the case with a Haynie. That is why I asked you that, and you didn't answer me.
> 
> If you will guarantee that will be the case, I will be at your dealership Monday morning and buy a 24 from you totally rigged. Will you make that guarantee? From what I have seen, they lose 10-20% of their value the minute you drive them out of the dealership.


Lets try and be realistic about this... The only way that I would say its possible to buy a new boat, add expensive extras, use it for a year and then sell it at the same value as when it was new would be to buy the boat at 10-20% less (if not more) than market value. Supply and demand may play a role in a boat carrying its re-sale value but to get the same price as a new one!!!!!!! I'm with bigfishtx if I can get a guarantee that I can buy a new boat, use it for a year and get every dollar back on re-sale, I'll be there today..........


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Im not garrantee you anything all i said was the ones we have sold the customers have made money and so did i for selling it Haynie is the #1 selling boat in south texas for the last 2 years and they are not posted everywhere like other boats so if you want to buy one of the best selling boats in south texas come on down and get on the waiting list and in 11 months lets see if your boat is in good enough shape for me to sell it i can go on and on but this is my last post and if you want i can pm you with alot of customers that have flipped there boats and maid money and you can call them and answer any questions you got hope to see you in a Haynie soon


o_brother said:


> Lets try and be realistic about this... The only way that I would say its possible to buy a new boat, add expensive extras, use it for a year and then sell it at the same value as when it was new would be to buy the boat at 10-20% less (if not more) than market value. Supply and demand may play a role in a boat carrying its re-sale value but to get the same price as a new one!!!!!!! I'm with bigfishtx if I can get a guarantee that I can buy a new boat, use it for a year and get every dollar back on re-sale, I'll be there today..........


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

I am not a guide but I know lots of them for many years. Even though I have not been on the water 55 years it isn't hard for me to imagine that guides get better deals than when I walk in and buy a boat. They are very much selling the brand every time they take clients out. If you are big time enough you are given boats. What is so hard to believe about a guide making money selling a used boat bought for less when new and new is wait listed? My guess is this phenomena is not unique to Haynie.


----------

